# RadioButton nicht disabled



## RadioAKtivity (4. Jul 2012)

Morgen,

ich möchte zwei RadioButtons.. wobei beim Click vom einen der Andere disabled werden soll..was ist daran falsch?

Die ersten zwei:

       				 <p:selectOneRadio value="#{cc.attrs.absage.absageDurch}">
       				  <p:ajax event="change" update="telefonAbsage"/>  
				    	 <f:selectItem  itemLabel="#{msgs.unternehmen}" itemValue="false" />
					     <f:selectItem  itemLabel="#{msgs.bewerber}" itemValue="true" />
				     </p:selectOneRadio>



der , der disabled werden soll:

		<p:selectOneRadio>
				<f:selectItem disabled="#{cc.attrs.absage.absageDurch}" id="telefonAbsage" value="#{cc.attrs.absage.telefonischeAbsage}"
				itemLabel="#{msgs.telefonischeAbsage}" />
		</p:selectOneRadio>


In meiner bean habe ich ne Variable boolean absageDurch mit Getter&Setter.

Gruss & Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## RadioAKtivity (4. Jul 2012)

Edit: Zur Ergänzung. Wenn der Button Bewerber ausgewählt ist soll gesperrt werden.


----------



## Fant (4. Jul 2012)

_<f:selectItem_> hat kein _disabled_-Attribut.

Du kannst entwender mit _disabled_ das ganze zweite _selectOneRadio_ deaktivieren, oder mit _itemDisabeld_ einzelne Elemente deaktivieren.


Gruß Fant


----------



## RadioAKtivity (4. Jul 2012)

Habs hingekriegt, funktioniert danke!

Das war der Fehler..

Eine zweite Frage:

Wie kann ich festlegen, dass der RadioButton "Unternehmen" als default Wert festgelegt ist, sprich er als erstes ausgewählt ist sofort sobald ich das Fenster öffne?

Gruss


----------



## RadioAKtivity (4. Jul 2012)

Ergänzung:

Den hier möchte ich als standard ausgewählt haben

<f:selectItem itemLabel="#{msgs.unternehmen}" itemValue="false" />


Gruss.


----------



## RadioAKtivity (4. Jul 2012)

Hab in der Bean den boolean einfach auf false gesetzt, hoffe das stimmt so.
Mein Cache & Cookies spielen mir manchmal n Streich


----------

